# fichier de programme interne incompatible



## bounard (26 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
je possède un ipod classic 160gb depuis 9 ans.J'ai déjà changé plusieurs pièces dessus (jack, batterie) et là je me retrouve avec un problème qui est en dehors de mes compétences.
Je vous explique l'histoire!
Il y a 2 semaines j'ai coincé mon ipod classic dans la glissière de siège de ma voiture et il ne fonctionnait plus après.
J'ai trouvé un autre ipod 160gb dont le disque dur était HS.
J'ai donc mis le disque dur de mon premier ipod dans le second.
Jusqu'ici tout va bien le nouvel ipod démarre bien.
Et là ça se corse un peu.
Je l'ai connecté à itunes pour le synchroniser car ma musique n'apparaissait plus sur le ipod (mais elle était bien présente sur le disque dur).
Itunes m'oblige alors à faire une restauration, le téléchargement de la version se fait bien mais le message suivant apparait juste après : 
L'ipod "sans titre" n'a pas pu être restauré car le fichier de programme interne est incompatible.

J'appelle donc l'assistance apple qui me dit d'essayer sur un mac plus récent avec itunes à jour(je ne peux plus mettre itunes à jour sur mon mac car il est trop ancien...)
Ce matin je connecte donc mon ipod à un itunes 12.6.1.25.
Déjà le logiciel ne m'oblige pas à restaurer l'ipod.
Je tente quand même une restauration;même problème qu'avec mon mac.
Je tente une synchronisation avec la bibliothèque,elle fonctionne!
Je me crois donc tiré d'affaire mais lorsque je l’éjecte le musique n'apparait toujours pas sur le ipod.
J'en suis à cette situation et je commence à désespérer...
Donc pour résumé :
-le ipod et la musique apparaissent dans itunes
- la restauration est impossible
- la musique n'apparait pas sur le ipod

J'ai rappelé l'assistance, ils m'envoient vers un apple store ...

Je tiens aussi à préciser que mon ancien ipod datait de l'automne 2009 et qu’apparemment le nouveau est de 02/07/2013 (vu à l’intérieur du ipod sur la coque métallique lors du démontage)
Or lors de la restauration i tunes télécharger la mise à jour pour un ipod de 2009.
Le problème ne pourrait pas être à ce niveau là?

A la base j'avais acheté un ipod car ce baladeur me semblait réparable à l'infini,peut être y a t'il une limite...
Désolé pour le pavé et merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------

